# How to mow your lawn...



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

So I grew up only knowing to mow by going fwd then reverse and then to the next lane. Now I mow my lawn in one direction and then turn to the next lane, but I still don't feel this is correct. 
What is the proper way of mowing your lawn?? Videos, illustrations would be great. Thanks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Going forward and reverse in the same pass? This seems very counterintuitive? For normal everyday mowing, just going up and down each time and creating a new "lane" seems to be the norm, I would think.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Yes, that's what I do now, but as a child I was taught that. Maybe because our mower was crap and needed it cut twice to get it even. But I feel like I've seen videos of people doing a lane and then coming back 2 lanes over, if that makes sense. It's a weird pattern


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> But I feel like I've seen videos of people doing a lane and then coming back 2 lanes over, if that makes sense.


They are doing this intentionally to create a light and dark pattern known as single doubles The appearance of the lawn with these patterns is very pleasing.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

raldridge2315 said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > But I feel like I've seen videos of people doing a lane and then coming back 2 lanes over, if that makes sense.
> ...


I see. I assume you would need a striper? Can it still look good without a striper? Also, what's the technique called so I can see a video.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

What kind of mower do you have? Just FYI, bermuda doesn't hold stripes too long but then again if you are cutting short enough you are mowing every 3-4 days anyway


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

I have a rotary Honda. I saw a striper set at home Depot for $99.99


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> I have a rotary Honda. I saw a striper set at home Depot for $99.99


GrassDaddy has done a few videos on them, definitely worth a look. [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QiZTW47F5o&t=569s[/media]


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

If I were buying one I would go with the Checkmate based on GrassDaddy and their support. I have a Ego and they are willing to work with me to make sure it fits.

Even without a stripper I have lines showing up from my grass getting thicker now that I'm caring for it proper. I imagine a stripe kit would make it pop that much more.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If you watch the last video I posted up, I'm mowing Single-Double passes. I'll go up one way, back down the next to the side I just came up on, back up the first passI made, then back along the second pass I made. Once I reach the end of that pass, I'll go up along the pass I just made, and repeat.

The desired stripe is one that is a single width, and one that is 2x the width. I usually have the doubles pointing toward the street, where they look the darkest. The wonderful thing about striping is that since it doesn't last long, if you mess up, you can change it next time you mow, or even mid-mow. I had to do that a couple of times when I was learning how to use the greens mower.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N19S8jNkwYs


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> If you watch the last video I posted up, I'm mowing Single-Double passes. I'll go up one way, back down the next to the side I just came up on, back up the first passI made, then back along the second pass I made. Once I reach the end of that pass, I'll go up along the pass I just made, and repeat.
> 
> The desired stripe is one that is a single width, and one that is 2x the width. I usually have the doubles pointing toward the street, where they look the darkest. The wonderful thing about striping is that since it doesn't last long, if you mess up, you can change it next time you mow, or even mid-mow. I had to do that a couple of times when I was learning how to use the greens mower.


I didn't know that you have a YouTube channel. I really enjoyed watching that video. When you are spraying the mower down, are you not afraid of rust or other damage? I don't know a lot about equipment maintenance.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

social port said:


> I didn't know that you have a YouTube channel. I really enjoyed watching that video. When you are spraying the mower down, are you not afraid of rust or other damage? I don't know a lot about equipment maintenance.


As long as you blow the mower off with a leaf blower when your done, there shouldn't be any issues at all. Think about golf courses that are always mowing the greens with dew on them so they are always constantly wet. You will be just fine if you hose it off after every mow and blow dry it. :thumbup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that you have a YouTube channel. I really enjoyed watching that video. When you are spraying the mower down, are you not afraid of rust or other damage? I don't know a lot about equipment maintenance.
> ...


Yup. We mowed everything in the dew and then hosed the equipment down afterwards. Daily. Grease them regularly too. Although it was nice to mow fairways in the afternoon. The mowers could be cleaned off with just a good backpack blower then. Saved a bunch of time as fairway units take a little bit longer to wash.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> As long as you blow the mower off with a leaf blower when your done, there shouldn't be any issues at all. Think about golf courses that are always mowing the greens with dew on them so they are always constantly wet. You will be just fine if you hose it off after every mow and blow dry it.





MasterMech said:


> Yup. We mowed everything in the dew and then hosed the equipment down afterwards. Daily. Grease them regularly too. Although it was nice to mow fairways in the afternoon. The mowers could be cleaned off with just a good backpack blower then. Saved a bunch of time as fairway units take a little bit longer to wash.


Thanks for the feedback here. I'll start this practice right away -- maybe I will get some sparkle back on my mowers :thumbup:


----------

